# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  erreur avec socket "un argument non valide  ete fournie"

## Abdelweheb

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de crer une socket pour la communication entre un service et une application.
la premire fois j'ai crer une fentre dans un projet  part comme serveur et dans le code de service une connexion pour l'envoie du donnes et a bien  fonctionn
et maintenant je doit import la fenetre dans le projet le problme c'est qu'elle affiche l'exeption



> un argument non valide  ete fournie 
> @ new Socket(AddressFamily.InterNetwork,                                           SocketType.Stream,ProtocolType.Tcp);


pouvez vous m'aider et merci d'avance.
une petite remarque 
lexception se dclenche dans le load de la fentre .

----------


## Abdelweheb

Bonjour, c'est rsolu c'est t un problme con  ::oops::  le rpertoire de lapplication est sur un serveur local est c'est t un problme du droit daccs

----------

